# Am I the only person who gets annoyyed by recileiving texts, emails, messages in which people end sentences with 3 dots like ....



## Granrey (Jan 26, 2021)

For some reason it annoys me the fact people have time to add 3 dots on a sentence lol


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 26, 2021)

Life's to short to get aggravated over something that may well have been added by a machine or fat fingers. 

My Dad always told me Don't sweat the stuff you can't control and there really ain't much you really can control.


----------



## Kraffty (Jan 27, 2021)

Yes ...


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 27, 2021)

You should be thankful we have time to answer your questions .........


----------



## BernardSmith (Jan 27, 2021)

ellipses are a standard punctuation device. Ellipses | The Punctuation Guide. 
Some folk are annoyed by the unnecessary use of exclamation marks! and I guess some are disturbed by the use of ellipses...


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jan 27, 2021)

Guilty as charged! 
I realized the WMT word processor removed blank spaces, just trying to hold a pause where it belongs


----------



## Old Corker (Jan 27, 2021)

Don't think of ellipses as extra work by adding more dots. They are designed to take the place of easily inferred words. They also give the reader the chance to make an assumption as to the meaning of the author.
...  ...


----------



## Johnd (Jan 27, 2021)

Poor spelling and / or punctuation are my irritants...........................


----------



## dralarms (Jan 27, 2021)

I don’t understand the issue here...


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 27, 2021)

dralarms said:


> I don’t understand the issue here...



Just us being grumpy old people (I probably could say men, but some women could answer later, so I won't)


----------



## Johnd (Jan 27, 2021)

dralarms said:


> I don’t understand the issue here...


Me either......


----------



## Old Corker (Jan 27, 2021)

I know, wrong thread...


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 27, 2021)

well heck,,, finally a thread ,,, that feels like home,,,
Shoal,,,
Dawg,,,


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 27, 2021)

Johnd said:


> Poor spelling and / or punctuation are my irritants...........................


awww,,, Glad to learn that pard,,,
Dawg...


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 27, 2021)

Old Corker said:


> View attachment 70889
> 
> I know, wrong thread...


oh no, that fits in to any thread, as i i see it,,,
Dawg


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Jan 28, 2021)

I am guilty, as charged...


----------



## TurkeyHollow (Jan 28, 2021)

My period finger has a stutter...


----------



## Fzee2 (Jan 28, 2021)

I’m OFFENDED!!!"................ LOL!


----------



## wildhair (Jan 29, 2021)

I here ya. Pour grammers, mispelt werds, improper uses of punturations; butt specially when thay end a snectence with a interjections ~ like so.........

And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 29, 2021)

wildhair said:


> I here ya. Pour grammers, mispelt werds, improper uses of punturations; butt specially when thay end a snectence with a interjections ~ like so.........
> 
> And that's all I have to say about that.



OK Forrest!


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 29, 2021)

mainshipfred said:


> OK Forrest!


run forest run, after all life is like a box of chocolates,, lol
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 29, 2021)

i know the OP was not talking about me,,, i always use 3 comas ,,,
Dawg,,, lol,,,


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 29, 2021)

hounddawg said:


> run forest run, after all life is like a box of chocolates,, lol
> Dawg



Yep, you never know how many ...,,,!!!???s you're going to get.


----------



## ThunderFred (Jan 29, 2021)

Sweet troll Karen


----------



## TurkeyHollow (Jan 29, 2021)

At least you speak English goodly enough to know that you never use a preposition to end a sentence with.


----------



## Bossbaby (Jan 29, 2021)

......


----------



## SLM (Jan 30, 2021)

Obscursolisphobia: Fear of a solar eclipse
Oh wait, you said ellipsis. Never mind...


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 30, 2021)

It kinda bothers me, but I generally just let it *elide*...


----------



## Riledup5 (Jan 30, 2021)

I agree!!! That is really annoying!!! That's why I use 4....


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 30, 2021)

um,,, you do know, that in this threads name you say 3 dots bother you, i guess that's why you used 4.... ,,, I'm on the slow side, 3... is bad? but 4.... is good right,?  
Dawg


----------



## Riledup5 (Jan 31, 2021)

hounddawg said:


> um,,, you do know, that in this threads name you say 3 dots bother you, i guess that's why you used 4.... ,,, I'm on the slow side, 3... is bad? but 4.... is good right,?
> Dawg


 Dawg... I didn't start this thread


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 31, 2021)

I was merely pointing out that the OP said that 3 dots.... although they had used 4... dots, i guess,,, I'm bothered by not being able to count all the way to 4,,, oh and yes my number of dots is on purpose  @Granrey is the OP,,, and who says this ain't fun yawl,,,,  
Dawg


----------



## Riledup5 (Jan 31, 2021)

hounddawg said:


> I was merely pointing out that the OP said that 3 dots.... although they had used 4... dots, i guess,,, I'm bothered by not being able to count all the way to 4,,, oh and yes my number of dots is on purpose  @Granrey is the OP,,, and who says this ain't fun yawl,,,,
> Dawg


Ha! I though you were replying to my post....


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 31, 2021)

Riledup5 said:


> Ha! I though you were replying to my post....


no but after rereading the post it sure looks like it,, i can see how you thought that,,, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 31, 2021)

i'd just happenened to notice the the header title said 3 dot.... but they had used 4dots...
lol
Dawg


----------



## robert81650 (Jan 31, 2021)

I do it all the time..............


----------



## Granrey (Jan 31, 2021)

You guys and your multiple dots are driving me nuts.....lmao


----------



## JohnW (Jan 31, 2021)

I majored in engineering. To us poor grammar, punctuation and misspelled words spelling was how we rolled. Thankfully somebody, probably an engineer, invented spell and grammar check. Now life is good.


----------



## reeflections (Jan 31, 2021)

Granrey said:


> For some reason it annoys me the fact people have time to add 3 dots on a sentence lol



Yes, it does seem like you're the only one.

My annoyance is when people use no dots, commas, or any other punctuation. I don't like having to read a post 3 times just to figure out what is being said.

Let's eat grandma. -OR- Let's eat, Grandma.

I want to thank my parents, Jill and God. -OR- I want to thank my parents, Jill, and God.

I'm sorry I love you. -OR- I'm sorry; I love you. 

I find inspiration in cooking my family and my dog. -OR- I find inspiration in cooking, my family, and my dog.

Punctuation matters!


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 31, 2021)

a


reeflections said:


> Yes, it does seem like you're the only one.
> 
> My annoyance is when people use no dots, commas, or any other punctuation. I don't like having to read a post 3 times just to figure out what is being said.
> 
> ...


awww @KCCam ,,, tried to straiten me out on that,,, I'm minuscule better but not by much,,,
Dawg,,,
here are my breaking points,
NOT CALLING ME FOR BREAKFEST
NOT CALLING ME FOR LUNCH
NOT CALLING ME FOR DINNER
NOT CALLING ME FOR BRUNCH
NOT CALLING ME FOR SUPPER
LIFES A GARDEN DIG IT,,,
Man i love this Thread,,,


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 31, 2021)

reeflections said:


> Yes, it does seem like you're the only one.
> 
> My annoyance is when people use no dots, commas, or any other punctuation. I don't like having to read a post 3 times just to figure out what is being said.
> 
> ...


WOULD NOT GRANNY BE TO TUFF TO FRY ?
Dawg


----------



## Granrey (Jan 31, 2021)

Did you like my home made wine?


----------



## Rembee (Jan 31, 2021)

I get so paranoid over my post sometimes that I read and read making sure that all punctuations and spelling are correct and I'll be damn, I still find errors!


----------



## Rembee (Jan 31, 2021)

Granrey said:


> Did you like my home made wine?
> 
> View attachment 71092
> View attachment 71093


Now, the second YES is the yes that I strive for!


----------



## Riledup5 (Jan 31, 2021)

Rembee said:


> Now, the second YES is the yes that I strive for!


I don't care if it's wine or something else to get that kind of yes... (3 dots)


----------



## Rembee (Jan 31, 2021)

Riledup5 said:


> I don't care if it's wine or something else to get that kind of yes... (3 dots)


3 dots... More like 6 dots...... for that YES!!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 31, 2021)

hounddawg said:


> awww @KCCam ,,, tried to straiten me out on that,,, I'm minuscule better but not by much,,,



Yeah, but evidently you are able to spell _minuscule, _which many, many cannot. Some who cannot, unfortunately, work for the arm of Microsoft that makes their spell checker.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 31, 2021)

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, but evidently you are able to spell _minuscule, _which many, many cannot. Some who cannot, unfortunately, work for the arm of Microsoft that makes their spell checker.


I'll have to watch that,,, this gets out and my reputation will be ruined, 
Dawg


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 31, 2021)

hounddawg said:


> I'll have to watch that,,, this gets out and my reputation will be ruined,
> Dawg



Well, at least you didn't use it correctly in the sentence!


----------



## JBP (Jan 31, 2021)

reeflections said:


> My annoyance is when people use no dots, commas, or any other punctuation. I don't like having to read a post 3 times just to figure out what is being said.



Having raised two boys (both contributing members of society at this point), I have fond memories of proof-reading their efforts, then telling them to count their punctuation elements, multiple by 10 and "find someplace to put them!" The lack of punctuation has challenged me for awhile.


----------

